# OB -  delivery



## Diane K Mohler (Jan 3, 2008)

*OB - delivery*

My question is if  physician  #1 does all the prenatal visits and physician #2 (on call same OB group & tax ID #) delivers the baby do you bill seperate for physician #1 prenatal visits and #2 delivery only?  

 Or does physician #2 bill for the  global package?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## barbacasec (Jan 21, 2008)

We always bill the whole global to the physician who delivers if under same group and tax id.


----------



## rebecca lopez (Jan 29, 2008)

*OB delv*

I have 4 OB's and they all see the pt through the ante visit. Who ever is the one that delivers the baby that is who we bill it under. They have their own agreement on how to divy the monies.
As far as the ante visit. it is billed under the md that saw that pt that day. Same group same tx id number.
Hope this helps
Rebecca Lopez CPC


----------



## atomasek (Jan 30, 2008)

*ob delivery*

In our practice we normally  bill the delivery for which ever physician does the delivery and for the antepartum visit we bill that for the physician that has seen the patient the most(if they started to come us prior to delivery with only several visits). Other than that we bill all of our ob visit with commercial insurance as global. An all the doctor's share the same tax id number.


----------



## ardmore001 (Jul 4, 2008)

Usually we bill with the physicians name who delivers the patient.


----------

